# PRIMER POCKET MILITARY BRASS



## NCGMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

Been loading some 223 brass.. The winchester and some military brass take the primer ok, but some of the military brass has the ring inside the primer pocket, so therefore the primer won't fit. Is there a tool that will take the ring out????
Hate to throw away good brass.... you can email me directly at [email protected] or reply here,,, either way I will get it...


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

RCBS makes a kit that works on most presses

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?p ... ber=880694

I have one of these units

http://www.dillonprecision.com/#/conten ... _Swage_600

I do tones of brass so production is what I need.

Chuck Norris can win at solitaire with only 18 cards.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

You can usually get it with just a twist of an inside case neck conditioner also, just be careful not to go overboard.

I have converted thousands of rounds of military 223's to 222's and taken the crimp out this way.


----------

